# Gym fights!!



## amore169 (Mar 20, 2013)

I almost got into a fight last night at my gym, this older guy is always by himself working out he's like 6'6" medium build, well we got to the leg extension machine at the same time and I told him politely if we could work out together but he didn't answer to me instead he gave a stare like if he wanted to fight me and then he went off about people not having respect and always trying to cut him off every time that he wanted to use a machine, I told him that I only wanted to work out together so we wouldn't waste any time waiting for each other, that's when he started pushing me so I threw him to the ground and kept him there. Well we both got kicked out of the gym for that day. I found out that this guy spent 16 years in prison and he just got out a couple of years ago, we'll see what happens in the coming weeks. Have u guys got into fights at the gym. I usually keep my head down so I don't make eye contact with people.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 20, 2013)

When I was going to the gym not at all. Don't even fuck with that guy, he just got out of the prison for 16 yrs? That alone is enough to hang your head for the rest of your life. Take it easy on him. He probably thinks of all the years wasted. If I was you go up to him and apologize for the misunderstanding. You never know maybe you make a friend.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't give in to him. He's a bully and got what he deserves. You don't have to start shit, but you don't have to take it either.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry tilly, but mama didn't raise no bitch!  I would've done the same, or at least tried to... 6' 6" is pretty big lol.  I've never got into a fight at the gym and actually have only been in one fight as an adult (lots as a teenager though).  

There are lots of dudes up at the gym that I feel like are mean-mugging me for no reason.  Jealousy maybe? IDK... People are gonna hate dude.


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> When I was going to the gym not at all. Don't even fuck with that guy, he just got out of the prison for 16 yrs? That alone is enough to hang your head for the rest of your life. Take it easy on him. He probably thinks of all the years wasted. If I was you go up to him and apologize for the misunderstanding. You never know maybe you make a friend.



Sorry Tilly but I disagree with apologize part, Fk him ! U came at him correct and he came at u side ways, I'm not a guy to never look for problems never but if u come at me I'm slapping u the Fk up. Try to just avoid problems but if he is still pushing it handle urs :tren:


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Don't give in to him. He's a bully and got what he deserves. You don't have to start shit, but you don't have to take it either.



Same here. Maybe the guy was having a bad day and he will have a new attitude next time you see him. None the less dont let him push you around.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Mar 20, 2013)

I was hoping for girls in yoga pants fighting videos.




For real though, I don't tolerate shit like that either.  Good job man


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep I've been kicked out two gyms for good when I was in Illinois. People are stupid including me. I don't agree Tilly he was in the right and if you want to run your mouth then you should know someone might shut it for you. Both mine I did not start but I ended them there are a lot of haters out there. Fuck that guy just because you were in prison don't mean shit you still need to show some respect


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Going to take the opposite perspective here and side with most of what Tilly offered. 

Ask yourself "How far am I willing to go if this situation escalates?" Hand to hand? Sure, you'd better be willing to defend yourself. What if he pulls a knife? You got one too? OK, are you willing to use it? How about a strap? You got one also you say? Ever have to pull it on anyone? Think you could pull the trigger? 

My point is just this: if he's been on the inside for 16 years, good chance that he's willing to escalate (and rapidly so) to a level that you're not willing to match. Am assuming this only from the fact that most people don't do 16 years for a bit of weed. Given there was no real threat here (a leg extension machine? go hit the squat rack and shake your head & laugh at his rant) there's no reason to challenge this dude at all. No reason to apologize either, but I'd steer clear of him unless you truly have no choice but to fight. 

Be safe. Keep that machismo sh1t for when you're really in a tough spot and have no outs.

Respect, 

- Savage


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

what would pfm do?


waiting for him to show up.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ya nah man prison or not you can't bow out to no one. Don't grill the guy and look for xtra beef if you see him at the gym but most def watch your back when your around him because mofo's don't have much honor and will creep with sneaky snuffs.


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2013)

I've never seen a physical fight in a gym in all my years of working out.  Just a few pissing matches.  There have been a couple of times that I felt disrespected & wanted to go upside someones head with a plate though.  That just made my workout much better.  My workouts are great when I'm pissed off.

Oh yea, fuck that guy.  I couldn't disagree more with Tilly on this.


----------



## HH (Mar 20, 2013)

PFM would come back the next day with a home made shank!


----------



## anewguy (Mar 20, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Going to take the opposite perspective here and side with most of what Tilly offered.
> 
> Ask yourself "How far am I willing to go if this situation escalates?" Hand to hand? Sure, you'd better be willing to defend yourself. What if he pulls a knife? You got one too? OK, are you willing to use it? How about a strap? You got one also you say? Ever have to pull it on anyone? Think you could pull the trigger?
> 
> ...



gotta have boundaries brother.  If the dude pulls a weapon obviously its time to stop.  Surely witnesses saw this and he is surely on parole.

If I was getting pushed by someone I could never just turn and walk away.  And ESPECIALLY somewhere where I show my face almost daily.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

pfm carries a shank In his commando boots



HH said:


> PFM would come back the next day with a home made shank!


----------



## HH (Mar 20, 2013)

But on another note,consider it water under the bridge for you. You dont want to get caught up in a physcial brawl and have the chance of being arrested for aggravated assault and battery,you have more going on in your life that you could loose, as opposed to him, who probably has nothing to loose. Always keep a level head, but dont let anyone disrespect you physically


----------



## mattyice (Mar 20, 2013)

Tell the gym manager have this guy removed.  If he pushes you tell the police have the guy removed.  If he punches you whoop his ass.  It not worth the risk going to jail.  I served time a while back... It is not anything to make light of... living in close quarters with a bunch of animals.  It doesnt matter how tough you are... Believe me.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 20, 2013)

HH said:


> PFM would come back the next day with a home made shank!



Ya that he made by chewing up glass and steel that when he spits it out its engraved liberal homo cleaner


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2013)

This is what you get for doing extensions.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

The apology needs to come from him. IF he apologizes accept it graciously ... if he doesn't apologize FUCK HIM.... don't make eye contact with him unless you have to but know where he is at all times and don't let him behind you. 

Don't wear anything that can be pulled up over your head for a few days. Find out who his PO is if you can in case you need that info and ask the gym for video of the incident to show he was the aggressor.

Keep your keys in your hand to and from the car in a manner that will allow you to use the largest key as a weapon. 

Fuck that bastard.  We got your back brother.

As for the original question: Yes, one fight, lasted about 20 seconds. He swung and missed and I swung and connected. He dropped like the wet POS he was. He was standing in front of the dumbbell rack watching himself curl about 20 lbs. Each time I needed to get to the rack he was in the way so I finally walked between him and the rack and he said "Are you fucking serious man?". I said, I am serious that if you back the fuck up your drool will land on the mat and your skinny ass won't be in the way of people trying to use the dumbbells... he dropped his dumbells and 'flailed at me' like a bitch. I knocked him the fuck out and got my shit and left.

I see him from time to time and he just minds his business and I mind my business. I still want to beat his ass because one punch gave me no satisfaction whatsoever.

Stand tall- but stand smart brother. The mind is the most powerful of weapons.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2013)

you said the guy pushed first..you gotta green light to drop him


----------



## amore169 (Mar 20, 2013)

I grew up with my grandmother so my uncles were always around, everything was about respect with them, they were in and out prison all the time and it was scary at times. One of them came back from the Vietnam war all messed up, I'm keeping to myself and I'll be watching my back for a while, I'm not a tough guy at all but people sometimes try to test the waters with me, I'm 5'10" and pushing 270. Thank u guys for all the responses I have a beautiful family and I wouldn't risk them.


----------



## PFM (Mar 20, 2013)

IDK what his prison time has to do with this. The guy is a prick and got spanked. I'll place money this guy wants peace as much as you. Get ready for him you asking out on a date.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 20, 2013)

So let me get this straight? You guys would rather start a potential problem, anger your self and someone else. Instead of apologizing and saying it was a mistake to make a potential friend? Thats on you guys.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> So let me get this straight? You guys would rather start a potential problem, anger your self and someone else. Instead of apologizing and saying it was a mistake to make a potential friend? Thats on you guys.



Tillie, that approach doesn't work with these kind of people. If you try it and they go along with it, it will just be an easier way for them getting over on you down the road.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> So let me get this straight? You guys would rather start a potential problem, anger your self and someone else. Instead of apologizing and saying it was a mistake to make a potential friend? Thats on you guys.



Tilly, the guy who made the mistake is the pissed off moron who started the problem. Apologize for what? Defending himself? If the "man" is worth having as a friend- HE will apologize. Otherwise- you don't want that POS as a friend. He has had time to cool down and reflect. It's his game but I know the rules so I would follow my advice to the letter. 

I am not a big shot, a violent guy, or a tough guy. I am however a man and I will stand my ground when attacked and do everything in my power to defend myself and disable the attacker. So far, I like how he handled this. My advice, if you read it, is for him to graciously accept an apology (if there is one) and be vigilant and guarded.

That advice has served me well for over 50 years.

Vette


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> When I was going to the gym not at all. Don't even fuck with that guy, he just got out of the prison for 16 yrs? That alone is enough to hang your head for the rest of your life. Take it easy on him. He probably thinks of all the years wasted. If I was you go up to him and apologize for the misunderstanding. You never know maybe you make a friend.



Great idea. Puss out infront of him
He'll completely understand as he's adding
You to his prison bitch collection. WTF?


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2013)

If it was his fault then yes but it's not so there is no need to apologize. If he were to do what ur Sayin Tilly its a wrap, that fking guy would feel that he owns him and then having the confidence to step up again to him like this but now in front of people!  Alot of solid advice given brother. U did the right thing on droppin that bitch.


----------



## PFM (Mar 20, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> When I was going to the gym not at all. Don't even fuck with that guy, he just got out of the prison for 16 yrs? That alone is enough to hang your head for the rest of your life. Take it easy on him. He probably thinks of all the years wasted. If I was you go up to him and apologize for the misunderstanding. You never know maybe you make a friend.



Next time I saw him I'd ask him outside to settle this shit once for all. Hell if I am going to go somewhere and play some walking on eggshells game. 

Last fucking thing I want is "friends" I have one asshole talking and interrupting my training I have one too many.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol Ok guys I understand you all. I get your point, all I was saying theres a few different ways to view things, and mine didn't sound all that bad. I get the bigger picture now. I figure hes out of prison, why would he try to make someone his bitch you know?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> Next time I saw him I'd ask him outside to settle this shit once for all. Hell if I am going to go somewhere and play some walking on eggshells game.
> 
> Last fucking thing I want is "friends" I have one asshole talking and interrupting my training I have one too many.



Yep ^^^^ But as always I was attempting to be more civil and compromising.... fucking world is making me soft.

Let's put a posse together and be lifting, then when he comes in we will all drop weights simultaneously and surround his ass, beat the fuck out of him, tell him if he ever comes back we are going to kill him, and drop a dime to his PO that he was in two fights at the gym. Mutha Fucka ... you don;t fuck with the SI brotherhood!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 20, 2013)

I will add a little anecdote here and let you be the judge...

A while back I was up in Northern Cali with a friend of mine, sort of quasi business trip.  He put us up at a super fancy hotel in a downtown area.  After we finished our business for the day we had a drinks and went out to the main drag.  He decided to go in early with a local girl he knew who showed up, I, on the other hand, went lone wolf.

I ended up at an Irish bar, picked up some chick and we went back to my hotel.  When we walked in we decided to have a night cap and saw a fairly large group of people having drinks in the lobby so we joined them.  The conversation started off fine, tuned out they were all family, a bunch of college men, aunts, uncles, moms dads.  They had been there for some young democrats of America legal open house or some shit for the college aged men going to law school.  A bunch of blue bloods no doubt, Stanford bound. Soon however the conversation went south.

They asked me what I did for a living now.  I explained what that I was getting out of the military and transitioning back to life.  Right then they began to tell me how big of an idiot I was for joining, that I was a pawn, and that I wasted my life.  They said I was probably ignorant so I couldn't find another job, all laughing.  After I explained to them I joined after 9/11 and already had a bachelor's degree from a top 10 university and that I had also finished a Master's they told me I was even more stupid for joining.  The girl I was with pulled me away and said it was time to go to bed.  The last straw was when they said that it was all a joke and that people like me, war mongers, deserved what we got down range.

We got to the elevators and I saw myself in the mirror and I said NO NOT THIS TIME.  This time I am not letting it slide.  So I took off my button down shirt, picked up a slow jog, jumped over some planters off a 3 foot drop off down into the lobby right into the middle of this extended family and grabbed the biggest mouth of the bunch by his collar up out of his chair and threw the hardest elbow you ever saw into this fuckers face (he was a lot bigger standing than he looked sitting).  I then clocked his buddy who stood up and knocked him down.  Next all I remember is being hit from behind and then on the ground under an enormous amount of weight.  I think I had all the kids, uncles, dads, hell, probably even moms on me.  I went into a pretty good guard position but got clocked once good enough to shatter my orbital socket.  I jumped up and security separated it all.

After the fight I went up stairs, pumped this chick (if you can believe she stayed after I looked like rocky balboa after fight Drago) and went to sleep.  When I woke up in the morning I looked in the mirror and was like holy shit!  I was jacked up pretty good.  I had no feeling in the whole left side of my face and my eye was blood.  I had to face my buddy and fly home looking like that.  I scared a lot of kids that day.

My point is that I may have won something inside me that day but that slowly faded away over 6 months of no feeling in my face or lips, and almost losing my eyesight from damaging my ocular never.  I still think about that day and if I would have done something different and honestly I don't know.  Probably not.  If it is in you to stand up for things you believe in and love the you are not going to change that, it is instinctual.  However, it is difficult to separate our EGOS from this sometimes and more times than not when we look back we wished we would have handled something differently. There is a difference for fighting for EGO and fighting for truth and decency. 

I am not saying be a bitch, God knows I am not one.  However, it is important to remember that there is more than one way to win a battle and hundreds of ways to win a war.  In unconventional warfare you don't come at them with tanks, planes and tons of infantry.  You win by deception, by sly design, attrition, and at the end of the day being SMARTER than the other guy.  Anyone can blow shit up (or throw a punch) the truly scary guys are the ones who know shit you don't and can beat you without expending so much force.  Be that guy.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 20, 2013)

Years ago when I was an undergrad in college, I had an altercation with a fellow in the gym who was H-U-G-E. Big big bodybuilder in his 30s. He was a seriously grown man. He could have easily beat the tar our of me. I was only a 19 year old kid at the time. The altercation started when he saw his girlfriend talking to me. She and I were laughing and joking around and just making general small talk after my workout. He approached us and screamed at her and sent her away. Then he shoved me and informed me of all of the different ways he would beat me and what not.

I walked to the front of the gym and called the police. They showed up and I filed an assault complaint against him. In the middle of his workout, they escorted him out of the building in hand cuffs. I took a copy of the police report and had a restraining order issued against him. It precluded him from being in my vicinity. 

Later that week, I was working out and he approached me again in the gym. He started in with how he would do this and that and I was this and that. I called the police again and they came and took him away in cuffs again for violating an order. He was charged with a second and third count along with his first count of assault. 

About a week went by and he tried to come into the gym a couple of times. As soon as he saw me in the gym, he'd turn around and walk out. That went on for about another week. Finally, he asked one of my friends to please tell me that he wanted to apologize and he wanted to do it in person. So, I agreed to meet with him at the gym.

He did apologize and he was very remorsefully since it was affecting his training and if he was convicted he could have lost his job as a driver for FedEx since he was already on probation from another conviction.

After that he actually became a much more personable guy in the gym to everyone including me.

Only issue I ever had in the gym.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 20, 2013)

you did the right thing, common gym courtesy is to work in, unless they are on some super special, descending set shit.then he needs to say so imo


----------



## PFM (Mar 20, 2013)

I have no problem when a guy is clearly training for a show, but just some asshole that has some bad attitude over his mommy teaching him to share still has him or her mad????????????????

No way!!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> I will add a little anecdote here and let you be the judge...
> 
> A while back I was up in Northern Cali with a friend of mine, sort of quasi business trip.  He put us up at a super fancy hotel in a downtown area.  After we finished our business for the day we had a drinks and went out to the main drag.  He decided to go in early with a local girl he knew who showed up, I, on the other hand, went lone wolf.
> 
> ...




First of all, from someone who has spent his time down range- welcome back to the world. Sorry it got so fucked up while you were away.

Secondly, you sound a lot like me and I learned the solution to the arrogant pricks who somehow think being manly or serving your country makes you a moron... you already have your bachelor's degree and your masters, go back one more time brother.... it's just a dissertation and no one shoots at you while you defend it. Make the fucking assholes call you DOCTOR.

Nothing displays ignorance more than uniformly categorizing and entire group of people.  Until the draft dodger Bill Clinton was elected, nearly every President we had was prior military. Were they all idiots? Both Democrats and Rebublicrats? NO. Some of the smartest people and many of the world changers have come from the military.

You represent yourself well my friend. The only time I was ever in solitary confinement was because I was willing to stand and fight for principle. I have NO REGRETS.

God Bless and Welcome Home Brother.

Much Respect,
Vette

P.S. The only thing you did wrong was failed to bring a fireplace poker, bat, beer bottle or something to get your pound of flesh. I have traded an ass whipping for a pound of flesh before..... it keeps the pain in the manageable zone.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 20, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> I will add a little anecdote here and let you be the judge...
> 
> A while back I was up in Northern Cali with a friend of mine, sort of quasi business trip.  He put us up at a super fancy hotel in a downtown area.  After we finished our business for the day we had a drinks and went out to the main drag.  He decided to go in early with a local girl he knew who showed up, I, on the other hand, went lone wolf.
> 
> ...


you said it right, some times people think they can push people without having to worry.sometimes you have to stand up especially for are buddies who don't come home.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 21, 2013)

i'd have broke his jaw. problem solved


----------



## Georgia (Mar 21, 2013)

I think this is the most ridiculous shit I have ever heard. Fighting in the GYM?? Even verbal fights are insane. But I believe you should have clocked that guy because gym, work, walmart, wherever...a guy with that kind of attitude...prison or not...deserves a lesson on the rules of respect and kindness himself.

Nice reading a lot of the stories on here though.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tilly must be the only one of us either in PCT or off cycle. Tilley would apologize and then give him diet consulting advice.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 21, 2013)

You stood your ground and acted like a man. Good on you!


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it's funny how many people are intimidated by "big guys with muscles"  they may be able to bench press a car, but that don't mean they can really fight.  I see it everyday with guys in the gym....walking around with a grimace on their faces, checkin everybody, staring people down.  I've seen it in the bar as well....i'm sure we all have. I had an altercation with one of the local football players years ago when i worked out at the powerhouse gym acrossed town.  

Can't really remeber how it started but there was a pretty good sized guy...probably a linebacker and his 2 buddies and he got up in my face talking shit about this and that.

I strait up tol him and his buddys that I was the wrong fucking guy to mess with and that i was only gonna tell him once.  This obviously made the 3 of them get more pissed, so when they all got up and the big man asked if I wanted to go outside and talk about it, i looked him dead in the eye and told him "sure but when i take this foot and smash your knee in, you're not gonna be able to do those heavy squats ever again"  and i was dead serious!  he kinda just backed down and did the "I'm a hardass but i'm walking away" dance.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya big doesn't  mean can fight and sometimes doesn't even mean strong in some situations. Just because u have muscles doesn't mean u know how to use them effectively in a fight or real world situations. I'm small as hell but I'm also Irish and I've scrapped with every thing from bears to scrawny lil pos. I just kno how to use what I have efficiently and can take a shit load in a fight. Bottom line don't let no one get over on you.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 21, 2013)

DarksideSix your right, I been taking my son to BJJ classes for almost 3 years already and I made good friends with the "John" the instructor, so at the beginning I was training there too so my son would get comfortable, but I started liking it, it got to the point where we would go to different cities to challenge other BJJ houses, it was fun for a moment but I was getting hurt too often and I'm getting too old. it doesn't matter how big you are or how much weight you can lift, if you get somebody that knows how to fight they will beat the hell out anybody that doesn't have any training.
Here's Roger Huerta fighting a football player back in 2010, the football player gets knock out in less than a minute:
http://youtu.be/q9JpeKKBScA


----------



## anewguy (Mar 21, 2013)

63Vette said:


> P.S. The only thing you did wrong was failed to bring a fireplace poker, bat, beer bottle or something to get your pound of flesh. I have traded an ass whipping for a pound of flesh before..... it keeps the pain in the manageable zone.



Some truth to this... Just ask the group of guys that jumped me on time.  Broken beer bottle does quite well.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Going to take the opposite perspective here and side with most of what Tilly offered.
> 
> Ask yourself "How far am I willing to go if this situation escalates?" Hand to hand? Sure, you'd better be willing to defend yourself. What if he pulls a knife? You got one too? OK, are you willing to use it? How about a strap? You got one also you say? Ever have to pull it on anyone? Think you could pull the trigger?
> 
> ...



There are no bitches on this board that Im aware of.  Noble is right.  Years ago back when I went to gyms there was this little sawed of little willie wonka looking fuck that was always mean mugging me.  I always ignored it.  I noticed he would never let me walk behind him.  He would stop his work out to watch me.  I just knew me and him were going to bang it out.  I think know he knew I could destroy him.  Didnt matter to him or me I would rather fight he would rather kill or be killed.  Fact is he was institutionalized, I recodnised the same type of behavior form my step dad and knew that if I had to fight him not to just bang it out I knew Id have to kill him.   He and I never got into it thankfully.  But he did stab this other kid like 8 times in the locker rooms almost killed the kid.  Some of these guys have been through hell and are on a different program than the rest of us.  Be careful Bro.

If your going to be fighting you need to read people, some people would rather die than put up with an ass whippin or even disrespect.  Just be ready for anything thats all Im saying.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 21, 2013)

What would PFM do?  What do you think hed tap that ass.

Doesnt matter we cant all be bad asses.  Act within your abilities and carry on.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 22, 2013)

I remember pillars first gym fight. It was a gay yoga instructer and really put up a fight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 22, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I remember pillars first gym fight. It was a gay yoga instructer and really put up a fight.



Did PoB teach him the Downward Dog afterwards?


----------

